# best visa to get



## scadauk2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi I have a job offer in Ashburton and plan to go over myself and after about a year my wife and 3 kids will be coming over.Can anyone tell me what the best visa and way I should go about it.The job is working in a pre cast concrete factory where I have 8 years experience in


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

You might consider going to the immigration.govt.nz website and going through the "find a visa" section. It will ask you questions and direct you to the Visa it feels best meets your situation. Hope that helps!


----------



## scadauk2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

Kimbella said:


> You might consider going to the immigration.govt.nz website and going through the "find a visa" section. It will ask you questions and direct you to the Visa it feels best meets your situation. Hope that helps!


Hi thanks very much I will have a look


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

scadauk2010 said:


> Hi I have a job offer in Ashburton and plan to go over myself and after about a year my wife and 3 kids will be coming over.Can anyone tell me what the best visa and way I should go about it.The job is working in a pre cast concrete factory where I have 8 years experience in


Hi,

Really all depends how soon you wish or need to be in NZ for the job.
If you go the Residency route via Skilled Migrant Category SMC it does take a while & your employer might not want to wait that long ?

If you need to be here sooner go the Temporary Working Visa route. You can only secure one of these visas with a job offer as the job offer becomes part of its conditions.
These visas are usually turned around within a couple of weeks and depending on your offer contract you will be awarded this visa from 12 months up to 36 months which is the maximum allowed stay on a Temporary Work Visa.
If the visa is granted for say 12 months, you can apply for it to be extended as many times as you like, but it cannot go past 36 months total and must always align with your employment offer.

You will have 3 months to enter NZ if you go this route.

Your wife and kids can get a similar visa when they are ready which will align with the expiry date of yours.
May be an issue if you only get 12 months!

This visa means you can get here and work almost immediately.

When you are all here and assuming you like it and want to make the journey a more permanent one, you can apply for Residency whilst in NZ, whilst still on the Temporary Work Visa. 
You don't even have to wait any specific time.
As long as your Temporary Work visas stay valid whilst the Residency application is being processed you'll be fine.


----------



## scadauk2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Really all depends how soon you wish or need to be in NZ for the job.
> If you go the Residency route via Skilled Migrant Category SMC it does take a while & your employer might not want to wait that long ?
> ...


thank you I will wait till I get me contract in and see what it says and how long it is for


----------



## scadauk2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have applied for a 12 month temp work visa and if everything is good will extend it for the full 36 months. Can anyone tell me the best visa for my wife and 3 kids to apply for kids are 6,5,2 any information would be great


----------



## Grayburg (Sep 13, 2013)

If your skills are on the Long Term Skills Shortage List then you can apply under Work to Residence stream or Essential SKills and your employer won't need to prove that the job can be filled by a New Zealander but there are specific INZ requirements the job offer must meet. If not on the LTSSL then you can apply under the Essential Skills stream and your skills need to be assessed to ANSCO list and your employer must prove that no New Zealander can fill the job.
**This is just a comment based on your question and doesn't replace professional immigration advice which can only be provided on a detailed analysis of the facts **


----------



## scadauk2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

My visa is for essential skills my employer just sent documents to say they cant find any new Zealanders but only applied fir a year visa to see how thinks work out.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

scadauk2010 said:


> I have applied for a 12 month temp work visa and if everything is good will extend it for the full 36 months. Can anyone tell me the best visa for my wife and 3 kids to apply for kids are 6,5,2 any information would be great


Hi,

Your wife will be eligible for her own Temp Work Visa via the family stream on the basis that you secure the Essential Skills Visa and will be working.
She doesn't have to have a job offer or even want to work.
The term should match the length of your visa.
As for the kids, 6 and 5 year olds will need to be in school so Id assume study visas for them.
Not sure about your 2 year old. It's gonna be either a visitor visa with special conditions allowing an extended stay or some sort of dependent visa ?

Regards,


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

*Ashburton*

If Ashburton falls under Canterbury then I believe employers must use a Skills Hub and if there are no kiwis then I think this will speed up your visa process.
immigration.govt.nz/employers/employ/Canterbury]Canterbury rebuild
**This is just a comment based on your question and doesn't replace professional immigration advice which can only be provided on a detailed analysis of the facts **


----------



## scadauk2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info Ashburton doesn't fall under Canterbury short list. Will have a look about my 2 year old thanks again


----------

